# Awesome Buck During Rut



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

During our annual rut vacation my buddy was able to get his personal best on the ground! The rut activity this year was pretty sporadic, but we had a couple good encounters. The warm weather has been killing us! Thankfully there were some cold(ish) mornings! This buck field dressed at 210, we figure he was a 4.5 year old. Looks like the couple years of passing bucks is paying dividends! We have a lot more nice bucks showing on camera! Now I just hope I can get one!

Hope you enjoy the video!


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

Great video. Congrats!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

great shot! enjoyed the video. congrats.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Enjoyed! Congrats on a nice buck.


----------



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone! We appreciate it!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice video...congrats on a nice deer!


----------

